# Unintentional Drifting next to Canal



## Trumpettom001 (15 Nov 2009)

What fun - I've been out today for a pathetic 15 miles - admittely having great fun in doing so - riding along a muddy towpath, with inch deep watery mud, using 26" by 2" fully slicked tyres - it's the weirdest feeling when the back end of the bike goes out from behind you and you have to countersteer to regain control...

P.S. a mere 3 P-words - I now need a new p-word repair kit... poop...


----------



## gaz (15 Nov 2009)

I've done that a few times on man whole covers and paint on my slicks. not the most fun in the world, but certainly satisfying when you can hold it.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (15 Nov 2009)

definately satisying to hold - I agree - but yeah, It wouldn't be too happy were it to happen on a road with those pesky cars...


----------



## 02GF74 (16 Nov 2009)

try riding in deep snow - same effect and doesn't so much when you cannot quite hold it.


----------



## Valy (11 Dec 2009)

I went for a ride yesterday and as I was coming back home (very shortly after setting off ) to get some thicker gloves I had a sudden drift - it seemed like ice on the road! It was quite foggy and pretty cold, however I did not see that coming. It was a downhill tarmac path and I was not going too slow either (relative to that situation)- maybe 15-20KM/H. 

But I'm not really sure about the speed.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Dec 2009)

Im drifting now !


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Im drifting now !



Huh?


----------

